# BULKING DIET - PLEASE CRITIQUE!!!



## 4U2ENVY (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey all,

I have been training for over 18 months now. I am a 'hardgainer' so really need to get my diet sorted if you think it is not what it should be!! I am 6"1 weighing 11.5 stone, I really need to get my weight up.

Meal 1: Oats + bannana (pre-workout)

Meal 2: Protein shake, x4 scrambled eggs on x2 slices wholemeal toast with Mackrel (post workout)

Meal 3: Jacket potato with Tuna

Meal 4: High carb protein shake with powdered oats + bannana + apple

Meal 5: Chicken rice + frozen veg (obviously cooked) [portion size of chineese takeaway container]

Meal 6: SAME AS MEAL 5

Meal 7: High carb protein shake with powdered oats (before bed)

I am unsure on macros etc...

Please give me an honest opinion on my diet - I would really like experienced bb'ers to rip it to shreds.

All responses welcome,

Ben.


----------



## Thelooneytuner (Mar 7, 2011)

More on meal one I think, it's what I've generally figured out whilst also learning. Plus it gives a massive boost and gets you going in the morning.


----------



## 0000_soldier (Aug 9, 2011)

Less shakes, mince, steak are great imo for size i like the eggs i eating many of those they are also cheap lol, could have an egg shake instead, powdered oats this sounds processed? why not rice or normal organic oats.


----------

